# Southern Motorhome Show Newbury



## clianthus

We could do with a few more joining us at the show this year, we've only got 20 so far, with 40 spaces booked 8O 

We had a great time last year, lovely weather, a great quiz, boules tournament and over £100 raised in the raffle for last years MHF charity  

We are planning similar this year, so if anyone coming has any ideas for things to do when we aren't all at the show spending our money, please let either myself or rayc know. We are your rally marshals by the way  

Hope to see some more names down soon and booking is open so don't forget to confirm your attendance once you have booked. :wink:


----------



## clive1821

My ticket arrived on friday Jen....


----------



## Codfinger

bump


----------



## jasonb

Sorry we wont be able to make it this year - Off to Florida with the Grandchildren on the 12th.
But hope it is as good as last year was


Ed and Sandie


----------



## clianthus

jasonb said:


> Sorry we wont be able to make it this year - Off to Florida with the Grandchildren on the 12th.
> But hope it is as good as last year was
> 
> Ed and Sandie


Shame you can't make it, but Florida with the Grandchildren is a good enough excuse, so we'll let you off this year :lol:

Hope you have a great time, give my love to "Mickey" it's a while since I went to visit him!


----------



## clianthus

Still space for a few more to join us at this show. :wink:

Like I said before we had a great time last year, so come on get your names down :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=309


----------



## CliveMott

We shall be lurking, its almost local for us.
C.


----------



## clianthus

Well still not a lot of you joining us at Newbury this year  

Although the show is smaller than Peterborough, there are still 4 nights entertainment included which is usually very good, and loads of exhibitors:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibitors.asp?exhib=4

We've also got a few things happening on the MHF pitch to make it easy for any "rally newby's" to meet and chat with the other members if they want to. We won't be offended if you don't though and promise to leave you in peace if you prefer not to join in.

Please have a read of the rally listing and if you are free the 19th to the 23rd of May, get your names down and come and join us.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=309


----------



## clianthus

Hi

No-one else fancy coming then 8O 8O 

We've got 22 names down but only 11 have booked and confirmed   

Come on you guys, we've got plenty of room, join us for a great weekend at Newbury.


----------



## LadyJ

You only have *26 days left now to book* for Newbury folks

Half the rally listy showing unconfirmed :roll:  and we have room for 60 on our pitch so would a few more of you like to join Clianthus there PLEASE else she will only sulk :lol: and can the unconfirmed please let us know when you have booked else I shall be doing me naughty listy on here. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## CaptainBligh

LadyJ said:


> You only have *26 days left now to book* for Newbury folks
> 
> Half the rally listy showing unconfirmed :roll:  and we have room for 60 on our pitch so would a few more of you like to join Clianthus there PLEASE else she will only sulk :lol: and can the unconfirmed please let us know when you have booked else I shall be doing me naughty listy on here. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Clianthus & LadyJ,

I want to come to this rally but it's subject to all being well with my Hymer when I return from Cyprus on the 1st May, as I havn't seen or started my Hymer since September.

So I can provisionally book but would prefer to pay on arrival as stated on the booking form - is this OK ?

Brgds

Captain Bligh


----------



## LadyJ

Hi CaptainBligh

If you do not book with Warners to camp with MHF you will NOT be allowed to camp in our area.

You can pay on the gate but you will be placed in the General Camping area.

Sorry


Jacquie


----------



## coppo

Hi
Me and Caroline have booked and are just waiting for the tickets to arrive.

Paul.


----------



## LadyJ

coppo said:


> Hi
> Me and Caroline have booked and are just waiting for the tickets to arrive.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

Have you booked to camp with MHF at Newbury if so could you please add your name to our rally list HERE Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul

I notice you've added your name to the list, thanks. As you have booked with Warners I've also confirmed you.

See you at the show.

Have any of the other unconfirmed now booked or does anyone else want to join us?

All the show and booking information is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=309


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Well we've got up to 26 on the list now but only about half of you have booked 

Just to remind you that booking closes in *2 weeks, at 9am on 29th April*

If you want to add your names and join us at the show, here's where to do it:   

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=309


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

As the pre-booking close date is now a Public Holiday (Royal Wedding) *the booking deadline has been extended until 9am Tuesday, 3rd May.*

There are also a few new features at Newbury this year which aren't in the MHF rally listing, so just to tempt a few more of you to attend, here they are:

_"Brand New for 2011 will be the Castle Rock mini-beer festival which will have approximately 12 different beers available complete with tasting notes. 
If general knowledge is your thing, then the daytime pub quiz will be for you.
For all our dog-owners, a dog show will also take place on Saturday.

As well as the Saturday bus trip to Newbury, another NEW feature for 2011 - a day trip to Oxford. Pre-booked campers can enjoy a trip to the historic city of Oxford, home of Inspector Morse and famous across the world for its universities and stunning architecture."_

Full info on the show is here:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Southern-Motorcaravan-Show/_sh4

Has that persuaded a few more of you to join us   If it has, put your names on our list, then book with Warners, the show organisers, before confirming your attendance. Don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your club and get £2 Club discount  

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## LadyJ

Yes gods Jen its like pulling teeth trying to get folks to book this one :roll: come on you lot get you bums into gear and book with Warners a.s.a.p. We now have 28 on the listy and still 13 showing unconfirmed  

Now if you don't want to be on me naughty listy get booking please and if you have already booked and not confirmed or don't know how to just post on here and one of us will confirm you  

Still plenty of room for a few more as well to join the gang at Newbury



Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

I'll check our dates & try to get sorted before the deadline, we like going to Newbury - sounds like Warners are having problems filling the places :roll:


----------



## bognormike

OK, booked on the MHF list, booked with Warners and confirmed on MHF list. We are arriving Friday - look forward to weather as good as last year 8) :idea:


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Boggy I wish they were all like you 

Now we still have 11 unconfirmed they being

theorch
Codfinger
domannhal
Bubblehead
litcher
mickric
WindyGale
webbiesadventures

Can you guys and gals please get a move on booking or if you have already booked please let us know so we can confirm you on the rally list. Thank you.

Still plenty of room for a few more at Newbury so please add yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p booking closes at * 9am on 3rd May*

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

OK OK Jacquie
i thought gill was pushy. all booked and ticket here :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> OK OK Jacquie
> i thought gill was pushy. all booked and ticket here :lol:


Gill and I think alike Larry so you don't stand a chance :lol: :lol:

I've confirmed you on the rally listy now  and taken you off me naughty list

Jacquie


----------



## veron

Is anyone booking the Saturday evening comedy entertainment at £13?


----------



## rayc

veron said:


> Is anyone booking the Saturday evening comedy entertainment at £13?


Two years ago I paid to see the Rick Tomlinson 'comedy' show after which I said never again. The year before was quite good as Joe Longthorn was the top act and even though he was not in the best of health he could still sing a song. To answer your question, no we are not though will go in after the interval Thursday, Friday and Sunday nights.


----------



## LadyJ

Still quite a few unconfirmed on Newbury listy they being

theorch
Codfinger
domannhal
litcher
WindyGale
webbiesadventures
ICDSUN

Can you please let us know when you have booked or if you have decided not to go also let us know so we can take you off the list.

Thanks

There is still plenty of room for a few more and booking closes at *9am Tuesday 3rd May.

Jacquie*


----------



## LadyJ

Recon I'm talking to meself here :roll: 

Anyone booked yet :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## Bubblehead

Jacquie

Just booked for the show and confirmed, but can I stay on the naughty list please?

We've been away touring Wales, hence the delay

Andy

PS: Windygale should also be confirming this weekend, see you all there!!


----------



## rosalan

Just got my confirmation from you. Now only waiting for our ticket.
Never been to the Newbury Show, so looking forward to seeing new as well as old friends.
How many beers??  
Alan


----------



## clianthus

Less than a week to go before Club Pre-booking closes at *9am Tues 3rd May*

Still 5 on the MHF list to confirm they have booked with Warners  They are:

theorch
litcher
WindyGale
webbiesadventures	
ICDSUN

Can you please let me know if you have now booked or if you want me to take your name off the list, thanks.

We still have room for some more if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Morning all,

I may have just found a window in my diary for this event! 8O 

Is the show any good? I have never attended this show so not sure what to expect regarding the size and so on. :? 

Go on talk me into it........ :wink: 


Keith


----------



## rosalan

Bump! 8)


----------



## brillopad

Hi keith, i think this show is the better one, its not as big as peterborough but if the weather's good it will be worth it for you to travel too, at least it'll keep you off the streets. Dennis


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I may have just found a window in my diary for this event! 8O
> 
> Is the show any good? I have never attended this show so not sure what to expect regarding the size and so on. :?
> 
> Go on talk me into it........ :wink:
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Not as big a some of the shows but usually ok if as Dennis says if the weather is good, we usually have a good pitch there and they usually have bus running folks into Newbury.

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Ok then we will give it a go! :wink: 

Tickets bought and paid for, attendance confirmed!  

See you all there..... 

Keith


----------



## leltel

Hi all, have PMd Jenny (Clianthus), but in case she is not able to get on the internet for any reason, will throw my question to you all!
Can you tell me if dogs are allowed in the exhibition area, we would love to attend, but have to bring him with us but obviously would like to look around.
I have booked a provisional, but don't want to confirm and book tickets if it is going to be awkward with him (the dog, not the hubby  ) !
Thanks in anticipation
Lel


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

leltel said:
 

> Can you tell me if dogs are allowed in the exhibition area,
> Lel


Hi Lel

Dogs are allowed in all areas well with the exception of some of the high value vans. As long as they are on a lead. The dog that is not the hubby! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## leltel

Thanks Kieth
I did think afterwards that it would be an excuse for me to spend and him not find out how much!
I will get on and book that now.

All booked and confirmed on here. This will be our first ever rally and show, so be gentle! Look forward to seeing you all on the Friday evening.


----------



## LadyJ

Still a few unconfirmed on the listy  you only have to 9am 3rd of May to book with Warners folks!!

theorch
WindyGale
webbiesadventures
ICDSUN



Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

Hi Leltel
Dogs are welcome at all the shows I believe. Trying not to get the dogs leads entangled with other dogs leads is the real problem.
I am not a dog lover but should add that the dogs that attend shows seem better behaved than the average dog which is more than can be said for some wives who see Shows as a spending spree :twisted: :evil: 
"Sorry dear!" :wink: 
Alan


----------



## tokkalosh

All booked and confirmed  

Looking forward to meeting friends, old and new.


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Tricia, be nice to see you again.

We seem to have a few more last minute attendees as well, the more the merrier :lol: :lol:

We do still have 2 unconfirmed on the MHF list:

theorch
webbiesadventures

Can you both please let me know whether you still intend to go or wish me to remove you from the list.

If anyone else wants to camp with us at this show, can I just remind you that *today is the last day for booking. Club pre-booking closes at 9am tomorrow morning Tuesday 3rd May.*

If you decide at a later stage that you want to camp at the show, you will be able to pay on the gate but will be camped in General Camping and *NOT* with the MHF group.


----------



## vicdicdoc

OK - at the last minute I've signed up for this rally/show & completed the on-line booking with the organizers - just waiting for MHF confirmation


----------



## holeshole

Hi, 

We are one (two) of the last minute attendees and should be arriving Thursday night between 7 and 8pm. This will be our first rally and first show so looking forward to it! 

Alan and Janet


----------



## clianthus

Hi holeshole

There are a few more who are attending their 1st rally at this show, so thanks for deciding to join us and look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## locovan

I so wanted to join you and then go to Hamble from Newbury but I will be in St Barts sorting out my treatment on the Friday and wont be home until very late.
We might be able to get down Sat if we do we will park in General Parking and come round and join you that way but have a good show.


----------



## bognormike

locovan said:


> I so wanted to join you and then go to Hamble from Newbury but I will be in St Barts sorting out my treatment on the Friday and wont be home until very late.
> We might be able to get down Sat if we do we will park in General Parking and come round and join you that way but have a good show.


sorry you can't make it Mavis; hope you can do the day visit - Viv & I look forward to catching up :wink: . Hopefully will do so at Hamble. 8)


----------



## clianthus

Booking for this show is now closed.

If you do wish to attend the show you can still pay on the gate and camp in General Camping.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

We are definitely getting better at this show booking, the MHF list and Warners list almost matches 8O 8O

Only one discrepancy, a member with the surname *MORLEY* is on Warners list but not ours?

I'd be grateful if they could PM me with their Username so they can be added to the MHF list.

EDIT: This member has now been added to the list 7/5/2011


----------



## clianthus

This rally is almost upon us, you can tell by the way the weather is changing  

It would be very useful to the marshals if you would download this window poster, and display it in your windsreen when you arrive at the MHF pitch so we know who everyone is.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

It is a "Word document" so you can either type or simply write your own names on it.

If for any reason you cannot attend the rally or you will not be arriving on the expected day it would be appreciated if you could either phone or text to let me know. 07709 273974 This saves me waiting around for you if everyone else has arrived.

Three other things not to forget:
1. We are having a raffle, so if you would like to donate a small prize we would be most grateful.
2. We hope to have a Boules tournament (Dependant on weather of course) so if anyone has a set of boules that we could borrow for an hour it would be very useful.
3. We will be having our usual "Picture Quiz" so bring your crayons/felt-tip pens.

Have a safe journey and look forward to seeing you all at the show.

Jenny


----------



## rosalan

Thanks Jenny. We hope to arrive early thursday afternoon. Looking forward to Newbury as we have not been there before. :wink: 
If it is half as good as Peterborough, it will be excellent!  
Alan


----------



## dawnwynne

Jenny I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Camm

Are there going to be showers at newbury motorhome show 2011
:?:


----------



## bognormike

Camm said:


> Are there going to be showers at newbury motorhome show 2011
> :?:


possibly, we could do with a bit of rain, but not too much :lol: :lol:

8)


----------



## clianthus

:lol: :lol: at bognormike.


dawnwynne

You have a reply Dawn.


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks Jenny.


----------



## andrewball1000

I am free so probably will come along on Friday and stay in the general camping area. It will be my first show so look forward to meeting up with some of you. I will display the sign.

Andrew


----------



## bognormike

andrewball1000 said:


> I am free so probably will come along on Friday and stay in the general camping area. It will be my first show so look forward to meeting up with some of you. I will display the sign.
> 
> Andrew


you're welcome to come over and say hello to whoever is around - I think our "pitch" is left of the road that goes down to the entertainments marquee (towards the M4 :roll: )


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Well we are at the show, it's dry and sunny but with a cold wind.

I thought I would let you all know where we are positioned this year. We are close to where we were last year.

If you look at the map you were sent with your tickets we are in the black & white stripey area between East Dorset CC and the Main Ring.

We are told by the Warners marshals that you will be directed up the road at the side of the Main Ring so you should be able to see the flag directly in front of you as you approach..

Look forward to seeing you all and have a safe journey.


----------



## leltel

Did you speak too soon with the weather today! We are looking forward to our 'first time'. We will see you Friday evening, unfortunatly hubby can't finish work early so we wont be there until about 6ish or after. If I am driving, I am sure we will be the ones in the van arguing over where MHF pitch is!


----------



## ActiveCampers

We will be coming tomorrow evening - but havent booked.
Are there spaces with MHF - and how do I get/reserve one?

Or is it too late?

(Only have wifi till 9:15am tomorrow)


----------



## scottie

ActiveCampers said:


> We will be coming tomorrow evening - but havent booked.
> Are there spaces with MHF - and how do I get/reserve one?
> 
> Or is it too late?
> 
> (Only have wifi till 9:15am tomorrow)


Hi 
I am sorry to say you are to late to camp with MHF,but no problem in general camping,but go over and say hi to group,Jen and the gang will welcome you for a visit.
You have to pre book with warners to camp with the groups.

George


----------



## leltel

leltel said:


> Did you speak too soon with the weather today! We are looking forward to our 'first time'. We will see you Friday evening, unfortunatly hubby can't finish work early so we wont be there until about 6ish or after. If I am driving, I am sure we will be the ones in the van arguing over where MHF pitch is!


Jenny, looks like the sun is shinning down on you today and is set to last all weekend. Should be a good one. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## crizatuk

Is it to late to just turn up at this place just managed to get the weekend off?


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

crizatuk said:


> Is it to late to just turn up at this place just managed to get the weekend off?


crizatuk

It is not too late to just turn up, you will have to camp in the general camping area and pop over and visit the MHF area.

Keith


----------



## crizatuk

Well if there is still room up there I will be along today, i guess the Motorhome facts rally is full still no spare places,?
if so will go where i am told i guess. hope to meet some of you up there today.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I drove home yesterday from Bristol and was amased by the numbers of vans on the M4 all heading towards Newbury. We will be leaving just after lunch, when Liz finishes work and should be with you all about 2-3PM.

Spending the morning doing some packing as were moving next Friday. We should really be spending the weekend packing but we need a rest. 

All our stuff is going into storage and we will be driving to the Willows caravan park at Tewksbury for the bankholiday. Does this mean that were full timers (no home for a few of months)

See you later

Andy & Liz


----------



## crizatuk

Same here moving out of the house in July got tons to do, but wana try the van out iron all the snags and get it right ready for the 6 months in Europe from August ish!


----------



## Bubblehead

Hope your move and the van shakedown goes well. Were moving 2 months earlier than planned as our buyers buyer has threatened to pull out if he cant move by the end of May.

Weve been trying to exchange for a week now, yesterday I found out that the guy isnt ready on the paper work side!

If I every meet him in a dark alley................................

Andy


----------



## crizatuk

Yeah know what you mean happend to me ages ago was intending to move out of a house end of the week found out the new buyer had not even got a mortgage sorted out, gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

right i am almost ready for the off. catch you all up there.


----------



## bognormike

gawd that wind was cold :roll: Calmed down a bit now, if those clouds would go away we'll have a nice sunset :idea: 

Elton John's in the marquee - good job we're a fair distance away.... 8)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We are home safe and well! 

We really enjoyed our first visit to the Newbury show.  

Many thanks to the marshals, Ken, Jenny with Ray and Leslie for doing a great job. And thanks for the company from the 46 other vans. 

We are still reciting nursery rhymes........thanks for that! 8O 

Safe travels 

Keith and Ros


----------



## brillopad

Yet another great weekend thanks to the efforts of jen and ken , leslie and ray, shame about the wind but we still enjoyed it, alvin stardust put on a real good performance, something that i was not expecting from a 69 year old, thanks all, see you at hamble.

Brenda & Dennis.


----------



## dawnwynne

We made it home safe and sound.

Thanks to Ken and Jen, Ray and Leslie for being especially helpful in helping us socialise our Belle and saving a nice quiet corner for us!! You don't know how grateful we are!

It was a great show and we didn't spend nearly as much as we thought we would!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## larrywatters

hi all and Dennis  we have arrived back at the homestead after a swift stop at GO oxford for bottle of gas light £19.00  .
thanks to all for a great weekend . jenny sending you a p m . :wink:


----------



## leltel

We too are back home now had a fab weekend with a bunch of fab people. Spent far too much, but I know we needed it and are now fully kitted out....I hope! Just got to make Terry do all the overtime going!
Looking forward to Wimborne next when we will be able to socialise more as we won't be having anything fitted.
Thank you Ken, Jen, Ray and Lesley for making us feel welcome 

Lesley, Terry & Marmite


----------



## ramblefrog

*1st rally*

Would just like to add our thanks to Jenny and Ken, Lesley and Ray and all the other motorhomers for a warm welcome to our 1st rally.

Friendly and helpful advice was on offer at all times.

Thanks again - will see you at another rally for sure

Bev and Alex


----------



## clive1821

Arrived home as well thanks to Jen, ken, Lesley and ray for all the work done for us all.... Yep alven was also good... See you guys at hamble


----------



## Bubblehead

Just like to echo the comments above, another great event for MHF! Thanks to everyone who made it such a success. Always good to put names to faces.

Must remember that I dont need anything else for the van though

Andy


----------



## plasticplumber

Thanks to all involved in the organisation of this rally it was great


----------



## Sundial

*Newbury*

Ditto from us too! Boy was it windy today and really bitterly cold - apparently it will be back to heatwave weather in time for Hamble...... I am not holding my breath!!

Thanks everyone
Sundial


----------



## coppo

*Re: 1st rally*



ramblefrog said:


> Would just like to add our thanks to Jenny and Ken, Lesley and Ray and all the other motorhomers for a warm welcome to our 1st rally.
> 
> Friendly and helpful advice was on offer at all times.
> 
> Thanks again - will see you at another rally for sure
> 
> Bev and Alex


How you've got the audacity to cheat at Boules on your 1st first rally is staggering, what a liberty. Breaking wind just as i,m delivering the crucial boule that would have knocked you out.  

More cheek than an elephants arse 8)  

See you 2 at the next one for a rematch, enjoyed chatting.

Paul n Caroline.


----------



## ramblefrog

I think you just have to accept that the best players won fairly and squarely young man!
I could say beginners luck but that would underestimate the training and skill involved in winning what could only be described as a well fought battle!!

Great to meet you - enjoy your onward travels and remember to keep practising your boules technique xx


----------



## rosalan

Jenny and Ken, Lesley and Ray have given us so much pleasure with their super organised rally this weekend; brilliant!

Within a couple of days we have met almost everyone of the people at this rally and what a lovely fun seeking bunch they were.
Being one of the early arrivers and one of the last to leave because we did not wish to miss a moment.
We have only attended half a dozen MHF rallies so far and each one was better than the last.
Thank you all for making this such a worthwhile weekend.  
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## veron

Thanks to all for a good weekend and exhibition. Met some nice people.

Drawing and guessing 40 odd nursery rhymes stretched the mind  

Woofer Maureen and her lovely collie won the exhibition's dog obedience competition prize of £25, especially nice as she lost her other dog earlier last week. My springer DannyBoy and I were second, so a good showing from Motorhomefacts members.  

Boules was good. Coppo Paul can blame me for us not getting into the final, though I was blaming the grass. :wink: At least we'll know the rules next time.

Thanks to Litcher Viv's battery starter, I got home late on Sunday evening. I shan't run the battery down again.  

Pity about the wind.


----------



## clianthus

Hi 
Sorry to be so late posting   I really enjoyed Newbury and hope you all did as well, so thank you all for coming and for joining in with the Picture Quiz. "bognormike" won the prize for best picture and "alandsue" won the prize for the quiz, surprising how many Nursery Rhymes you remembered!

Thanks to "rayc" (Ray and Lesley) for all the help marshalling, a special thanks to Lesley who worked so hard selling raffle tickets and to everyone who kindly bought tickets or donated a prize. We took £143 from the raffle, which will be divided £71.50 to Motorhomefacts Rally Group Funds and £71.50 to Mesothelioma UK, this will be paid into Just Giving with all the other Rally Group donations at the end of the year.

The weather stayed dry and allowed us to have our Fun Boules competition, 12 teams took part and it was won by “ramblefrog” who were on their first rally with us, it was obviously beginners luck, so they’ll have to come again for a re-match. :wink: :wink: Thanks to "Dinks123", "rayc" and "gaspode" for organising the competition.

Just one other thing, "Brit Stops" donated one of their books as a raffle prize, if whoever won it could let me have their e-mail address to pass on to Brit Stops, they will then keep you updated with new hosts as they join the scheme, they do this for all their members.


----------

